# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  High Blood Pressure!!!!!!!

## pyschomab

i was at rite aid today getting some food for my next cycle im going to be starting my next cycle in a week or so and wellll i decided to get my blood pressure checked and it was 141 over 67 now i dont get that because my systolic pressure is HIGH which is bad and my dialostic blood pressure is like low so im fuken like not sure what the fuk that means but i know when i start my cycle my blood pressure will get even higher and i wonder if anyone has anything to say about this!!! :Yellow Confused:

----------


## BrokenBricks

> i was at rite aid today getting some food for my next cycle im going to be starting my next cycle in a week or so and wellll i decided to get my blood pressure checked and it was 141 over 67 now i dont get that because my systolic pressure is HIGH which is bad and my dialostic blood pressure is like low so im fuken like not sure what the fuk that means but i know when i start my cycle my blood pressure will get even higher and i wonder if anyone has anything to say about this!!!


Are you on an ECA stack, diet pills? What was your pulse? how old are you?

----------


## pyschomab

im 19 and my pulse is 67 beats a min im on creatine right now !

----------


## Explosive215

thats not high, that would be considered borderline i have been 170/100, i still have to go see a specialist and see why my BP is so high,, cause i have not used AAS i dont drink or do drugs im only 20 years old

----------


## Gerkie66

just a thought...but if your arm is too big for the cuff, your reading will be off...

----------


## LUKA

Creatine made my nose bleed regurally.. about twice a week on avarage.. I had to step down from using it. Or at least... use smaller dosages

----------


## ampt

Hey Ive got high blood presure at the time I had first noticed it was about 190/100 on average sometimes higher on given days. It was so high the doc told me that the blood vessels in my eyes were starting to rupture. At first I though maybe it was from the cycles I had done. I had a bunch of tests run...I mean everything blood tests, echo cardio grams, catscan, etc and nothing, no connection to the cycles, no reason why I have it now, no damage. The doc said he was upset that we didnt find anything. I have no family history of it and at that time I was 23yrs, 5'9/ 175cm 85kgs/ 187 lbs at under 10% body fat and I was in the Marines and was fighting MMA, so I was in great cardio shape. 
So, Im taking medicine every day now to keep my levels down. Doc says I might be able to come off the stuff, but not likely. Its what they call Essential Hypertension...Anyway, I do know stress can have an effect on you BP, even if you dont feel like you stressed..subconsiously it can have an effect. 
Anyway, about the cycle I would keep a close eye on you BP, cause if it gets to high you can rupture a blood vessle in your brain and die...not to freek you out. Another thing is to follow up and watch your blood pressure for like two weeks straight...testing it everday if you can. They usually have machines at your local drug store. If it remains consistantly high over the two week period than I would consult a doc, if you havent already. I mean I still run my cycles, but I watch my BP close and bump my medicine dossage up if need be. Hope this helps!

----------


## mark956101957

You should of used that maching 3-4 times to get an apx reading since they can be so far off with blood pressure plus 141 isn't bad.

----------


## rumki8

deleted

----------


## browboy

So I ran a screwed up cycle months back. Beginning of Sept., after stopping cycle, I started feeling crappy. Found out my bp was up also. I am now on meds, and it still hasn't come down to normal. They ran all the tests on me too, and found nothing wrong. On paper I am perfect, but I still don't feel right and my bp is still up even with the meds. Now its not up as high as it was, but I can't figure it out. What kind of meds do they have you on, and what dosages are you taking? I have never had high bp before, actually always ran low around 115/75! No family history either. But as others have said, the 140 is not bad. And actually it is the diastolic number (the lower one) that you need to be more concered about.

----------


## browboy

Oh yeah, the other thing is, don't use those machines in the stores. They are total junk and never get calibarated. You can go down to your local fire house and they will check it everyday if you want at no cost. At least then it will be accurate. I wouldn't even by the testers at the drug stores, they aren't accurate either. You will get false readings, usually higher than what you actually are, and that will stress you out more and make your bp even higher. Trust me, I am talking from experience!

----------


## rager

> Oh yeah, the other thing is, don't use those machines in the stores. They are total junk and never get calibarated. You can go down to your local fire house and they will check it everyday if you want at no cost. At least then it will be accurate. I wouldn't even by the testers at the drug stores, they aren't accurate either. You will get false readings, usually higher than what you actually are, and that will stress you out more and make your bp even higher. Trust me, I am talking from experience!


I sat down and did it three times in a row at RA and it was diff all three times. Its almost like the majic 8 ball or something

----------


## rodgerj

Try Hawthorn Berry and Garlic.... if you are not on any high BP drugs then you can also use baby asprin to help out too.

----------

